# Selfish Parking



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

It might not be there when you view the link but a motorhome has been parked at the end of the building and in line with the pier. He must be taking up at least 4 car parking places and has been there since yesterday.
This is a favourite place for both locals and visitor but I can see a another area being banned to motohomes. (and that's my most favourite fishing spot on the planet)

http://www.gov.im/tourism/webcam/webcam.aspx?webcam=5


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

If he got a fine - as he rightly deserves - the place would not have to be banned to motorhomes.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hmm. Perhaps when he got there he was the only one there. It does look a bit irresponsible though, at least the other one is parked end on.

Personally I wouldn't have parked there unless it was dead quiet or out of season and if it had got busy like that with cars struggling to get in I would have moved.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah, but he has yooman rites! 8O 

Mustn't be nasty to any particular individual - just impose a ban and be nasty to everyone else, most of whom are no problem at all! :roll: 

It's easier and requires far less thought and effort!

Dave :evil:


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

and the car parked in the yellow hatched area, should cars be banned as well?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Bill_H said:


> and the car parked in the yellow hatched area, should cars be banned as well?


2 cars now!


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I've never been there, but perhaps someone else knows it well enough to say why there is a car parked alongside - are the parking bays actually parallel to the wall at that point?

Also, defending the person, would parking perpendicular to the wall result in the vehicle projecting out into the roadway, thus creating a danger? Whether that would be an acceptable defence in British (or IoM) law, I don't know - another point for discussion?

What a way to spend a sunny Sunday! - Gordon

(Parallel car has now moved! - the joys of instant technology.)


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Is he not allowed to park where he likes, it is an Hymer after all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isn't technology great! It would be dead funny if hes a FACTS member and logs on and reads this as we are watching him!

Lets put it this way. If it was France nobody would be bothered one jot. Not saying its right but just the way it is.

Actually if it were in France there would be 40 vans on there.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

H1-GBV said:


> I've never been there, but perhaps someone else knows it well enough to say why there is a car parked alongside - are the parking bays actually parallel to the wall at that point?
> 
> Also, defending the person, would parking perpendicular to the wall result in the vehicle projecting out into the roadway, thus creating a danger? Whether that would be an acceptable defence in British (or IoM) law, I don't know - another point for discussion?
> 
> ...


All the parking spaces at right angles to the pier. There is a large free car park a couple of hundred yards back around the corner.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks more like a minibus to me.

And looks like it has a load of tires leaning against it? 

Are you sure it's not some kind of official vehicle there for an authorised purpose?


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Bill_H said:


> Is he not allowed to park where he likes, it is an Hymer after all.


Many a true word spoken in jest.. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

HeatherChloe said:


> Looks more like a minibus to me.
> 
> And looks like it has a load of tires leaning against it?
> 
> Are you sure it's not some kind of official vehicle there for an authorised purpose?


No they are bikes that have now parked up.

It's a motorhome that parked there yesterday.

The reason for that yellow box is to keep the entrance to lifeboat house clear. (no problem there then)

Have a look up at the Bungalow it's "Mad Sunday"


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

And those boats are parked untidily and one even has the outboard fenders still out......blurry disgrace..........and their weather is better than what i'm getting in sunny :roll: Kent :evil: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Has no one had a word with him/her? Only in the UK could we hear the rumbling on the net and no one on the spot complaining.

Could be total innocence, ignorance in the nicest possible sense.

“You’d better turn round mate or be stuck there cars tight in front and behind you” :wink: 

Dick


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Still there, along with 3 other vans. Most cars have gone. Perhaps everyone is bedding down now?


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Ah, but he has yooman rites! 8O
> 
> Mustn't be nasty to any particular individual - just impose a ban and be nasty to everyone else, most of whom are no problem at all! :roll:
> 
> ...


Dave, I suspect you think you're joking, fact is you're not, this is excactly what the modern world means, let the majority suffer because of some minorities ignorance and pig headedness.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I suspect Dave was joking and he knows he was.
Jokes are not only for amusement and entertainment but are also a good way of making a point.
The population of this country have always been used and abused by a minority.


----------



## solaris (Jun 13, 2009)

It wasnt me Bill, we spent the weekend at Ramsey! :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

solaris said:


> It wasnt me Bill, we spent the weekend at Ramsey! :lol:


I expect you to go round in the morning and sort him out Stuart.

I'll be most annoyed if he's still there when I come over for next years TT. That's my parking spot for fishing. Sod the TT.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No bother.

At 11:45pm it looks like the whole Pier blew up!

Sorted.

That'll teach em!


----------

